# Finally found a groomer!



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

Max has always gone to the groomers every 6 weeks or so until our groomer was killed in a car accident. The guy who took over groomed Max last and it was AWFUL! Max acted funny when we picked him up and his poor hair looked pitiful! So I have been on the hunt for a new groomer. I read all about the thing people have said to look for on here and asked a friend who also has a shitzu and found one not to far from the house. Max & Roxy are there now. I called and talked w/ the lady and when I went to drop them off I was really impressed. The place smelled good (not like yucky wet dogs), it was clean, everything is done in the open (even where the dogs are kennelled), she asked about the shots and explained about kennell cough, etc. She even showed my pics of different cuts for Max. She said that he wouldn't look as good this time because she is going to have to fix some major problems created by the other groomer but next time he would look more like the pic!

So... keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

She sounds great, I hope it works out for you!  I swear, word of mouth is the best way to find a groomer, and to BE a groomer - that's how I have gotten a lot of my client base. Sometimes the online world is filled with nothing but complaints about groomers, but there are good ones out there - really, really good ones.

How tragic about your first groomer being killed in a car accident! That's just horrible. 

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

They are both home. I love the new groomers! She is a bit more expensive but I don't really care. Max looks great! I was kinda worried because I knew how messed up he was and I knew she was going to have to take him down to nothing but he looks so cute short! And you can tell he feels so much better.
Roxy is short haired so she always looks the same- but smells great! I also tried the nails. (Max has black ones and Roxy purple) Max doesn't seem to mind his but Roxy will probally chew them off. But I figured we would try them at least once. : )


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats on the new groomer!


----------

